# planting blueberries



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I wonder. Blueberries need an acid soil to thrive correct? would it be ok to plant them under pine trees?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

When I'm out deer hunting I find a lot of wild huckleberries wherever there's pine trees growing. So, I would say yes you probably could plant blueberries by pine trees.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, blueberries need acid soil, that's right, but they also need moisture and sunlight. Underneath pines would not be ideal conditions for the second two requirements because of the shade and root competition. The acreage of near swamp ground, with its acid peat soil and nearly constant moisture reserve makes for the ideal--which we have plenty of, here in this part of Michigan. Farmers here also make use of all the grape 'squeezins' from Welch's for mulch and acid ammendent.

You can, however, rake up the pine needles when they drop and use them for a mulch on your blueberries.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You really need a ph meter to check your soil. We dig a 4 ft. wide x 3 ft deep hole and fill it with a mix of soil and peatmoss finely mixed, since we have a neutral ph here naturally. Sulfur or commercial plant mixes can also be used to increase acidity. Pine needles add a small amount of acid, but the blueberries need to be out in the sun...not under trees. Since you said cheese country, you mean WI, right? If so, be careful to pick varieties that are winter hardy in your zone. Some stuff nurseries sell here won't make it thru the winter or they never get berries because they flower at the wrong time and the weather zaps them...do your research.

RF


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, wisconsin, and I know about careful choice of plants. I dont care what the maps say. we are definetely zone 4 here.

the problem with the pine trees isnt the needles. we have 2 really big pine trees in the front yard, and they drop cones something awful. I hate having to pick them up to mow. I figured if I could plant a blueberry patch under them I would never have to pick up cones or mow there again.:awh:
you cant blame me for trying.

I wonder though. near my place in arkansas there are alot of wild bluberries, I guess. they grow on the floor of the forest, in no sun. there are alot of cedars in that area.

oh, and digging a 3 ft deep hole here isnt going to happen without a back hoe, too rocky.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

There is a good chance that the "wild blueberries" in Arkansas are huckleberries. A huckleberry has about ten larger seeds in it and a blueberry has itsy-bitsy seeds. If they're good eatin (non poisonous), you could bring some back to transplant as an experiment...odds are they might not cater to our weather...Arkansas must be zone 6 or so.

The pine needles could be used to mulch around blueberries. We have lots of granite stones/bolders here, but I like to dig em up. They are useful to me in my work as a stone mason. You could use raised beds/lg planter boxes intead of digging.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

PS: intead shoulda been instead...dang keyboard can't spell worth a darn


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

they were the good kind. when I found them I ate every ripe berry in a 20 foot circle I could find, then my dog ate a whole bush. we left after that.

what about planting some at the edge of a pine tree line? what about other berries near a pine tree line fence? how far away to avoid being affected by acid soil?

and our trees dont drop needles, just cones.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, this started as being about blueberries of which I know about. I know very little about growing huckleberries. But for what it's worth...

They most likely are huckleberries...in some parts they incorrectly call them blueberries. There are several different strains of huckleberries. I do know from reading that they are intolerant to full sun, so your plan to plant UNDER the trees might work. Planting under the edge might result in them getting too much water(tree runoff) and/or too much sun. The strain they are would determine how much cold they will take, but I don't think they'll survive in zone 4. I'd Google Arkansas huckleberry to see if you can find detailed info...maybe something on the University of Arkansas ag site.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Fall 2006 I put a few dozen blueberries in amidst my various trees. Got a crop. None since and I am now moving all that survived to a grassy area. Those I've moved look fine- though a lot of tree roots in some- but no crop even in our last wet summer. BTW another experiment- since no added fertilizer may be another issue- I am putting a few pounds dog poo in bottom all my new holes.

Sounds like I should replant my old berry plant holes with huckleberries. Anyone know if they can toelrate heat zone 8-9 SE AL? Do they grow in FL?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought hucklberries had to see a frost before they were ok to eat?


----------



## Kyah (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know about _wild_ blueberry bushes, but I do know that most other types should be kept away from softwood trees. They can get infected with witches broom (a fungus). It spreads quickly in wet/damp weather and the only way I know of to treat it is to cut off the infected part of the plant. Hope this helps...

Kyah


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can use the needles for mulch for the blueberries! The berries also need a lot of water, which a pine tree would sap from the soil very quickly.


----------

